

Equity to developers - jagira
http://chrischandler.name/entrepreneurs-regarding-equity-to-developers

======
donofrip
Does this extend to partnering?

I'm working through my network to find a programmer that I would be
comfortable partnering with on a startup. Am I going to be insulting him/her
if I can't pay them? I would expect to split the company with him or her if
he/she agreed to team up.

